# Bile Question - have you seen it?



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

okay so I'd like to know more about this. Is puking it a common occurance or is it a rare thing that usually points to something serious, as in my case. Thanks for your time!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Mine puke fairly regularly LOL 

Actually now that I think about it, it's been atleast a month since a dog has puked in my house.... weird... and now that I said that, I bet one of them does tonite :doh:

Unless they puke more than once, I never take it to be anything serious. 

Sometimes if its longer than normal between meals, one of them will puke up a little bile... just from a too empty tummy. 

Sometimes they just eat something funky and have to get it out. 

Yea, to make a long post short lol... unless they puke more than once, and if there is no change in their demeaner or behavior, if they are still eating and drinking and playing normally.. don't sweat it.. it's just dog puke!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Actually it was my cat, but I'm counting that.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Mine almost never throw up, just Jasper occasionally when we have been in the car (a bit of car sickness?). If they did throw up, I would know something is wrong and would need to keep a very close eye on them.

Isn't bile yellow?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

fostermom said:


> Isn't bile yellow?



Uh... yea I've never seen dark green bile... It's always a foamy yellowy liquid. Maybe I'm thinking something is bile when it isn't? LOL


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

When Gunner was younger, he threw up bile early a few mornings (like 6 a.m.) we started giving him a snack before bed and it fixed it. Now he does fine with two meals and treats.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

You are missing one option:
Dog threw up bile, vet visit, not serious.

That was Copper after a 2.5 day jaunt in the woods (lost!). Vet said it was probably due to stress and I should put him on a chicken/rice diet for a few days. He actually had seizures on the way to the vet at that time. I am not sure of the cause, but a few days of being home and safe and eating the chicken & rice and he was fine.

I had another Golden who threw up bile and it was very serious. I think it can be an indicator of something wrong, but it has to be evaluated with other symptoms.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> Uh... yea I've never seen dark green bile... It's always a foamy yellowy liquid. Maybe I'm thinking something is bile when it isn't? LOL


 
Wednesday's was dark green. She was a cat. Could bile be different colors in cats and dogs?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

My Whippet has puked up green bile.


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

I've never seen the green stuff. The foamy, yellow, carpet staining stuff is the only bile I've seen. Usually it's nothing to worry about unless it seems chronic. If I saw green (other than grass) I would probaby call the vet.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Mickey throws up the foamy yellow stuff frequently if he is not fed on time (6am and 6pm). We usually give him a snack before bed too. The vet was not concerned. Said it was due to an empty stomach.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Caleb has thrown up bile a couple of times. The foamy yellow kind, not the green stuff. He actually did it just last night. :yuck: We took him to the corn maze and he chomped up a couple of cobs. I think it's just because the corn irritated his stomach, so he's getting rice today.

I've never seen the green stuff. I think I would at least call the vet.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I have never seen the dark green stuff, just the yellow foamy stuff. It's been awhile though!!



cinnamonteal said:


> Caleb has thrown up bile a couple of times. The foamy yellow kind, not the green stuff. He actually did it just last night. :yuck: We took him to the corn maze and he chomped up a couple of cobs. I think it's just because the corn irritated his stomach, so he's getting rice today.
> 
> I've never seen the green stuff. I think I would at least call the vet.


Sorry this is OT, but, what corn maze?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

nixietink said:


> Sorry this is OT, but, what corn maze?


 
continuing the OT.. but I LOVE corn mazes!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes to throwing up bile, no to needing a Vet visit. Ike has outgrown it now, but for the first year or two he would throw up bile when he had an empty stomach.

I'm guessing a Corn Maze is a Halloween attraction where a Cornfield is plowed into a Maze. ?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> I'm guessing a Corn Maze is a Halloween attraction where a Cornfield is plowed into a Maze. ?


 
Yes they are so much fun!!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

*CORN MAZE??? - GASP!* Course, growing up in Nebraska and now in Colorado - corn mazes are a way of life. Very fun and hales the beginning of autumn. MMMMM, the smell! And crunching leaves (now mushy from the snow) and that smell as well. I love autumn or fall.

Back to the bile :doh: When Duke throws up the yellow foamy stuff it really doesn't stink and is the sign of an empty stomach. When he throws up the green smelly stuff - it's a serious matter and stinks to high heaven!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

When Ben threw up the thick, yellow stuff that was the worst smell ever (and I am a nurse and have been exposed to some bad smells), he was seriously ill. The first time it took 2 different ER vets, 2 regular vets and finally the surgeon to first out that he had a linear obstruction. (wash cloth)
Nine months later, the regular vet sent us straight to the surgeon. (sock)

Riley throws up early in the morning if her breakfast is late. A late night snack takes care of it.


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

I can count on one hand the times Bogart has thrown up in the last 4 years that he has been with us. Years ago I used to walk the dogs at a dry creek with all kinds of critters and geese were there. Well, the dogs would eat the goose s..t and reguarly got sick. Since I don't walk there anymore my dogs are fine. Bogart never walked there it was always my older Dogs. ZsaZsa used to do some bad pukeing she doesn't do it either anymore since we stay away from that place LOL.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

nixietink said:


> I have never seen the dark green stuff, just the yellow foamy stuff. It's been awhile though!!
> 
> Sorry this is OT, but, what corn maze?


Dude! The guiness book of world records largest corn maze is in Dixon! You should totally check it out. It's $10 per person. We did it during the day, but they're open at night too. It could be a lot of fun in the dark! 

http://www.coolpatchpumpkins.com/corn_maze.html


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

goldencontriever3 said:


> Mickey throws up the foamy yellow stuff frequently if he is not fed on time (6am and 6pm). We usually give him a snack before bed too. The vet was not concerned. Said it was due to an empty stomach.


I've seen the yellow bile throw up before - Jake would do it if he hadn't eaten. (he always had food out - he just chose not to eat) I would usually give him half a slice of bread just to settle him a bit. (bread is not the best option I've since found out.)

Griff has done it a couple of times too - again after not eating but never have I seen green bile. If it's green I'd bring them to the Vet.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Green bile would scare the bejezus outta me! Sophie throws up yellow foamy bile when her stomach is too empty. Funny thing is, she'll cry and cry and run to the door so she can go outside to throw up. She's so upset when she doesn't make it to the outside. What a weirdo she is.

I hope your kitty is ok, is she/he acting ok otherwise? Cats can be so strange though, they can be at death's door and pretend everything is just fine (purring and everything). It's a natural instinct they have because in the wild, if they show any sign of weakness, the others will kill the sick one.

I'm not trying to scare you, really I'm not, I just want to make sure you keep a good eye on the kitty.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Loboto-Me said:


> Green bile would scare the bejezus outta me! Sophie throws up yellow foamy bile when her stomach is too empty. Funny thing is, she'll cry and cry and run to the door so she can go outside to throw up. She's so upset when she doesn't make it to the outside. What a weirdo she is.
> 
> I hope your kitty is ok, is she/he acting ok otherwise? Cats can be so strange though, they can be at death's door and pretend everything is just fine (purring and everything). It's a natural instinct they have because in the wild, if they show any sign of weakness, the others will kill the sick one.
> 
> I'm not trying to scare you, really I'm not, I just want to make sure you keep a good eye on the kitty.


Thanks for your concern!! It's been 3 months now, she got out of the vets the day after we picked up Max, and she's doing great!! We picked up every little thing in the house before bringing her home and are really careful now. We keep a good eye on her - she was the clown of the house before Max, now she shares that spotlight!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Yes, Bailey has thrown up a few times. I'm assuming the first time was a mushroom in the yard. I was taking her potty on a leash and I had no idea how quickly they get into things. She threw up later on that day. From then on, I went and took all the mushrooms out of the yard everyday.

The last time Bailey threw up she was doing the throw up movements and ran out the door. She did not want to throw up in the house. We let her out and she threw up bile along with some stuffing from something. 

I can usually tell if she has ate something she shouldn't have, she will refuse to eat her food. Bailey has been pretty good lately about eating stuff she shouldn't.


----------

